# Lighting choice for 60L cube



## DivZero (4 Nov 2014)

I'm in the process of building my first Iwagumi (see my journal) and it was pointed out my current light (that came with the tank) just wouldn't cut it. This was something I expected when I bought my tank and am now looking for a light that suits my needs:

At the lowest point in my tank the light would need to penetrate about 15" of water and would like to grow a nice carpet of Eleocharis acicularis 'mini'/dwarf hairgrass. I have been reading up a lot on lighting and have come to the conclusion a "true" high-tech Iwagumi is probably out of my reach for the time being as I'm not able/willing to spend over ~200 pounds to get PAR levels at the bottom of over 50. My budget would lie more around 75 pound. I also read a couple of times I'm probably better off getting the flow just right and investing in a decent pressurised CO2 setup instead of high lighting which would - quoting ceg4048 - result in a 15 gallon algae farm.

So far I've found a couple of lights that I think/hope would suit my needs:

Finnex Fugeray Planted+ 16": alot of people seem to be using there in the USA. I like the looks of it, it comes with moonlighting (to bad they can't be controlled independently). I think is has great value for the money. I can get on in The Netherlands from Amazon including shipping and import taxes for 75 euro's (~60 pound).

Arcadia Stretch LED: beautiful light that will cost around ~53 pound. If it turns out it isn't enough I could also get a second one to complement the first. This would mean going over budget though.

TMC Aquaray Mini LED 400: I've seen this light around a lot and I think this light should be more than plenty for my tank. However it's 65 pounds for the light plus I would need (or build) a mount. And most people stronly recommend to get te controller to make it dimmable, which would cost an extra 80 quid. So it's a beautiful light, but I think to expensive right now.

Daytime 40.2 eco: a beautiful light which would cost around 78 pound. I couldn't find much information about it. But it is possible add a 3th row of LEDs for more emission but this would obviously also make it more expensive. 

I hope there is someone that can shine some light on my situation (pun intended) and help me make a decision. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## parotet (5 Nov 2014)

What about another eheim led unit like the one you have? 
Both can be mounted in the same fixture or in different ones, depending on how you want to distribute your light. Not dimmeable but can be raised a little bit 

Jordi


----------



## DivZero (5 Nov 2014)

parotet said:


> What about another eheim led unit like the one you have?
> Both can be mounted in the same fixture or in different ones, depending on how you want to distribute your light. Not dimmeable but can be raised a little bit
> 
> Jordi



Yeah it's one option I considered. But I don't really like the design of lamp and it's 67 pound. That's a lot of money for something you want to replace as soon as you have the funds. I have been looking if I can find one second hand (eBay etc) but so far no luck


----------



## parotet (5 Nov 2014)

LED choices are usually expensive if you want to buy well known brand lights and /or dimmeable. A cheaper option in the short term would be compact fluorescent clipped fixtures. New ones are not expensive and I'm sure you can get some second hand.... Even find a cheaper solution with non aquarium fixtures. The difference is that your electricity bills will be higher (although nothing unaffordable due to low wattage needed).

I've seen several times second hand mini 400 tiles... Just ask to see if anybody has one for you 

Jordi


----------



## Tonytony (5 Nov 2014)

Hi..
Google : chihiro aquasky 401 led...thats a good option in you price range and is looking as nice as the original...and we would appreciate your comments and update in your journal if u had to choose this light.

The option of finnex is good too, nice color reproduction.
Or you could go down the road of diy led kit...some kits are very nice and cost half of a finish product.if you choose a nice looking heatsink that you can suspend...then this would be your best bet...google diy led aquarium kit.

The daytime..is good too..I saw these at a place I went and was happily surprise. I would suggest the daytime cluster with wbgr led and 7000k choice


Cheers tony


----------



## DivZero (6 Nov 2014)

Tonytony said:


> Hi..
> Google : chihiro aquasky 401 led...thats a good option in you price range and is looking as nice as the original...and we would appreciate your comments and update in your journal if u had to choose this light.
> 
> The option of finnex is good too, nice color reproduction.
> ...



Hi Tony,

The Aquasky looks like an awesome light. But where can I buy this?


----------



## Tonytony (6 Nov 2014)

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1520718333.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## DivZero (8 Nov 2014)

Hi TonyTony,

Thanks so much again for letting me know this light excists. I already knew the ADA Aquasky, but there isn't one available for my tank size. After many hour and hours of surfing the web looking for the best deal I just ordered mine here:

http://www.natureaquadesign.com/fr/eclairage/242-rampe-led-aquasky-chihiros.html

The 401 cost me 106 euro's including shipping from France to The Netherlands and they told me they have it in stock! . I would suspect shipping costs would be the same to the UK. I found one address in The Netherlands that also had this light. It would have cost me 132 euro's ex. shipping and a 3 week expected delivery date. If I had ordered it from China ebay/ali express it would have cost very little in dollars. But after import costs and taxes it would amount to 138 euro, a 3 week shipping time and in the event of defects warranty would be a nightmare. Additionally shipping from France I'm protected by european rules, in this case meaning I have 7 days to return the unit if I am not happy with it for whatever reason and get a full refund. All it would cost me are about 15 euro's of return shipping costs.

It should arrive next week around thursday and I will report back then


----------



## DivZero (8 Nov 2014)

I also ordered the extra remote control for dimming and turning it on and off from Ebay for next to nothing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-LE...ol-/281324389494?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:NL:3160

It's the 201C remote.


----------



## Tonytony (9 Nov 2014)

Cool...

Please lets us know your review with de dimming option.
.might end being a deal at this price point..

Cheers


----------



## Juse (21 Jun 2015)

What happened?


----------

